# New HD locals timeline question...



## ernste40 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello-

I am in the Madison, WI market and am wondering if there is any word on when we might see HD locals on E*. That is one main difference between D* and E* in this region -- D* has the HD locals... I'm thinking of a switch to D*, but might be willing to stick around if E* plans on having our locals in HD soon. I know OTA is an option, but for me (and for convincing my wife) it is worth the convenience of having them all from one source without throwing an antenna on the roof. (We're far enough from the transmitters that an inside antenna is not consistently reliable)

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Dish Network announced approximately the next 11 markets to receive local channels in HD. I don't believe any of them were further west than Knoxville.

Dish Network has also stated they will get to 100 markets in HD.

So, nothing new on Madison. However, because Dish Network states they should get to 100 markets in HD, one would believe Madison would be on the "long list" because Dish Network wouldn't necessarily want to abandon a market.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

Austin TX has been on the "planned for 2006" list since 2006. Madison is not on that list.

I wouldn't hold my breath.

I say: get an antenna.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

I checked at TVFool.com and from zip 53783 in Madison you have a line of sight for all the networks, about 14 miles away in the same direction. An OTA antenna can be a bit of a pain to install, but you should have no problem in receiving a very solid signal. Additionally, you get to use your OTA tuner for recording, etc. and the picture is likely to be the best you'll ever get. Also, you could say "screw you Dish, I'll just get my locals OTA". 

Have you tried an indoor antenna? A good one might work.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tampa is still in the Dark 13th largest market black. Why no one at dish network can tell me.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

While Tampa may be the 13th largest TV market, it may not be that large of a "Dish" market. There may also be contractual issues where only 1 or 2 channels could be offered and they would rather offer an area that has most of the locals under contract.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> While Tampa may be the 13th largest TV market, it may not be that large of a "Dish" market. There may also be contractual issues where only 1 or 2 channels could be offered and they would rather offer an area that has most of the locals under contract.


Most the the people in the tampa dma have dish or dtv. Simply because brighthouse and comcast are just awful and some where inbetween is Knology but they have such a small footprint it not funny.

Someone once mention a problem with how dish gets WTSP ch10 cbs and there HD feed. But Dish really should at least have the top 20 markets covered.

Just as a side note Dish is the only provider in the Tampa DMA with out HD locals.

DTV = ding
Brighthouse = ding
Knology = ding
Comcast = ding
Dish = Price is right looser tones


----------



## Gatorgogo (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a similar issue with Dish. When I looked into what it would take to upgrade to HD on Dish there were 2 problems - (1) no local HD in Orlando and (2) to get HD I needed to point another Dish to the 61.5 Sat. - which for me would put the dish looking into some trees...

I went to the D* website - looked at their deals - which of course were hard not to like becuase I was a "new" customer. I signed up for everything through the web at D* - no problems. I was even able to pick when I wanted to do the install. All through the web program. A D* installer arrived at the scheduled time and we did the switch. I upgraded my 2 legacy 4900 receivers to the D* H21 receiver and am paying less than I was with E* (at least for the 1st 12 months!). 

One other detail that I found out - the new Dish that was installed required a 2" OD pipe mount instead of the existing 1 5/8" OD Pipe. I found a plastic bushing that was specifically made for this upgrade on Ebay that enabled me to use the existing pipe support. Try and find a 2" OD pipe - I think Fence Post is the only thing that works...

D* has been fine so far... (I didn't get the DVR - so can't compare the difference)..


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg Bimson said:


> Dish Network announced approximately the next 11 markets to receive local channels in HD. I don't believe any of them were further west than Knoxville.
> 
> Dish Network has also stated they will get to 100 markets in HD.
> 
> So, nothing new on Madison. However, because Dish Network states they should get to 100 markets in HD, one would believe Madison would be on the "long list" because Dish Network wouldn't necessarily want to abandon a market.


where is this listed posted?? thanks


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

On one of the sticky posts at the top of the Dish Network HD forum:


> ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Jan. 7, 2008 (PRIME NEWSWIRE) -- DISH Network(r) (NasdaqGSISH - News) today announced plans to increase its national HD channel count from 76 to 100 in 2008. The company also plans to add local HD channels in 65 new markets, bringing its HD local market total to 100.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The company begins its HD launches with 11 local markets including: Austin, TX; Baltimore; Cleveland; Columbia, S.C.; Flint, Mich.; Greenville, S.C.; Huntsville, Ala.; Jackson, Miss.; Knoxville, Tenn.; Orlando, Fla.; and Richmond, Va. The addition of these markets brings DISH Network's local HD penetration to 80 percent of U.S. TV households.


----------



## 30middle (Jan 17, 2008)

I live in the Greenville, SC market and would like to know when they are to light our area or the others listed up. DirectTV has had the locals in HD here since March 07.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

FWIW Austin is a pretty good ways west of Knoxville.

It'll be nice to get the locals in HD in Austin. I wonder if I will be informed or if I'll just have to discover them on my own when they get turned on. Be nice to be able to record two or more local channel shows at once... although rarely is there anything i want to watch on anything other than Fox.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

I forgot Austin was on the list.  I was thinking all were east of the Mississippi, but was wrong.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> FWIW Austin is a pretty good ways west of Knoxville.
> 
> It'll be nice to get the locals in HD in Austin. I wonder if I will be informed or if I'll just have to discover them on my own when they get turned on. Be nice to be able to record two or more local channel shows at once... although rarely is there anything i want to watch on anything other than Fox.


I've yet to find a need to record two locals at the same time. I thought I was going to have a conflict the other night between American Idol and the 48 Hours feature on bat-s#!t crazy Laura Hall, but AI was only 1 hour that night.

It _would _be nice to get more for my monthly fee than just the EPG data, though.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Austin316 said:


> DTV = ding
> Brighthouse = ding
> Knology = ding
> Comcast = ding
> Dish = Price is right looser tones


LOL...:lol:


----------

